# NE Ohio spotted bass



## jigginboi (Aug 5, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can go to catch spotted bass in NE Ohio.
never caught one before


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've caught them in the Ashtabula river.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

jigginboi said:


> Does anyone know where I can go to catch spotted bass in NE Ohio.
> never caught one before


I’ve caught the in the sandy creek downstream of Minerva, I would bet the Tusc has some too


----------

